# Synchro iCloud capricieuse



## ValentinP (28 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

Je suis utilisateur d’un macbook air m1 depuis quelques mois (pas forcément habitué à Mac OS). Je stocke pas mal de photos sur icloud. Régulièrement je constate que la synchronisation freeze. C’est assez insupportable de vouloir prendre un fichier sur icloud depuis un autre device et se rendre compte que le mac n’a pas synchro depuis quelques jours.
La seule solution que j’ai trouvé est de redémarrer quand je constate le soucis mais c’est vraiment pas terrible.
C’est d’autant plus cocasse que sur mon PC, j’ai jamais de problème avec la synchro. :’)

Des solutions ?

Merci.


----------



## MrTom (28 Juillet 2022)

Hello,

De quels autres devices disposes tu ?
Est ce que ton mac est en économie d’energie ? Est ce que tu l’utilises sur batterie ?


----------



## ValentinP (28 Juillet 2022)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> De quels autres devices disposes tu ?
> Est ce que ton mac est en économie d’energie ? Est ce que tu l’utilises sur batterie ?


Hello, j’utilise un PC Windows 10 et un iphone 12 mini pour consulter/uploader sur mon drive en plus du Mac.

Je suis la plupart du temps sur batterie (sauf pour recharger quand ça tombe trop bas bien entendu).


----------

